# Not happy -



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Sorry I'm not happy about post being moved

if we are ok to allow this type of post then 
http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... t=baby+boy

then I dont see why someone whos' been a heavy contributor, cant announce the reason why he's been busy in the main forum.

I put out for a lot of these guys in more ways than most I am really really pissed off with that call!

now i'm just fooked off! thanks.

:evil:

the original thread for anyone who gives monkeys


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

:?: Whats up Wak ? What news ?


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

there is so so much non-tt posting made here thats so borderline.

I stick up the elation of our new arrival and its bounced.....jeesh! :evil:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Wak,

As I said in my IM, if you're not happy with me moving your post about your new S4 from the TT forum to other marques then please raise it with Jae or another mod.

Posting this in the TT forum was also the wrong place so I've also moved this thread.

:?


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

lets move it again now as we dont the public to see... :x


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I think you'll find that this forum is as public as all the rest.

Sorry mate but I'm struggling to see what your beef is. :?


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

p.s. If I didn't want it to be seen I could have

[1] quarantined the whole thread

[2] Moved it without leaving the shadow in the TT forum.

:?


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

so what about the thread above, there are many non tt posts allowed to stay.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

If you or anyone else has a complaint about any post then please raise it with a moderator or Jae.

The normal process is that it is then discussed in the moderators forum and an agreed action taken.

The moderators forum is aware of this thread so I'll ensure your request about the above thread is considered.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

I'm struggling to see why so much shite is left alone and I stick up some important news I want to share with the TT community I am so familiar with and TOO and help.....

and you manage to think just past your nose and fook me right off.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Should I take this as a suggestion that we tighten up further on the moderating or loosen the level of moderating?

Wak you do a tremendous amount for many TT owners and your contribution to the ownership experience on and off this forum is greatly appreciated but I try to treat everyone equally.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> The moderators forum is aware of this thread so I'll ensure your request about the above thread is considered.


HIT THE NAIL ON THE HEAD!

fantastic... this is why your judgement call is wrong and fooked up.

I'm not complaining about the thread, I suggest you chat to the forum community and you will find annoucements of news from the members isnt seen by the community as a problem in the main forum.

Most people are genuinly complimentary and share peoples elation of good news.

no one minds those posts of babies, changing to other cars and I had no plans an mainting S4 threads in the main forum but sharing my news in a one off post.

Dont you think with our relationship you could have im'd first or called.

I do think I deserve some special cosideration head is up my arse for being a major contributor, I'm not a fookin newbie.

your just out of order m8.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I'm very disappointed to read that last post.

If you had been unhappy with the move (which I believe follows the forums rules) then you could have IM'ed me. The post wasn't hidden as I left a link in the TT forum. This isn't compulsory.

If you feel I haven't follow the rules that Jae has set up then I suggest you raise it with him.



> I do think I deserve some special cosideration head is up my arse for being a major contributor, I'm not a fookin newbie.


Not sure what you meant there?

Extracting what I think you meant (apologies if I got it wrong), if I treated you different for being a major contributor then I'd just get accused of having a favoured group. The fact that I try to treat people equally regardless of friendship, relationship or otherwise, hopefully suggests I am fair.



> your just out of order m8.


Sad to see you feel this way. :?


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> I'm very disappointed to read that last post.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I meant I'm no stranger to the forum or to you personally and you showed me less consideration I would give to you hence I am fooked off!

and you have avoided commenting on my point about the comment not being a complaint.... no views at all on my opinion on announcements? :?:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

> I'm not complaining about the thread, I suggest you chat to the forum community and you will find annoucements of news from the members isnt seen by the community as a problem in the main forum.


I wrote something and then deleted it before I posted.

In summary : If you don't like the rules, which the moderators don't set, then those who don't like them should submit a proposal to a moderator or Jae. In the mean time the rules are what Jae has asked us to enforce.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> > I'm not complaining about the thread, I suggest you chat to the forum community and you will find annoucements of news from the members isnt seen by the community as a problem in the main forum.
> 
> 
> I wrote something and then deleted it before I posted.
> ...


I think your attitude of hiding behind rules sucks and having rules enforced without consideration is bollocks.

Playing the school prefect who is following Jae's orders is cack, you are supposed to use your own head, Jae may as well have gone to Stepford for his Mods!

Telling me to just ask Jae cos he will back you up and says rules is rules is just nonsense.

Its fine, you have done the right thing and you can tell it to yourself until you are blue in the face!

Rules are rules...If I break enough of them then the 
"its only a forum, whats his beef, why doesnt he just FO" crowd may get what they want.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Guys

Don't fall out over this... you 2 are mates.  In fact I'd classify you both as mates as well, so let's not let this spiral out of control :?

Or if you both want to continue this falling out, then do it over IM, email or phone call. No-one wants to see this :?


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

I never fall out with anyone unless they fall out with me, I just have to have an annual spat with someone :roll: .


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Just to say that you really like bright cars! Just be careful when you drive in the snow. :wink:

I agree with your sentiment Wak and I agree with what you are saying. Using judgement sometimes does help. So many times there are stories about new babies etc in the main forum and they are not moved around, not that I think that they have to, as we all want to share the happiness of a forum member. But why Wak's happiness was ignored?


----------

